# Scrap Wood Storage Bin



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

Putting a lot of work into finishing my workshop, almost done I think. Today I built a storage bin to store scrap wood in. I'm pretty proud, since this is technically my third woodworking build ever, and that's counting a shelf.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That don't look like scrap to me. 
Looks like manageable material for projects.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

Dominick said:


> That don't look like scrap to me.
> Looks like manageable material for projects.


Maybe scrap isn't the right word. How about any-wood-that-will-fit-in-it-to-be-used-in-future-projects storage bin.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> Maybe scrap isn't the right word. How about any-wood-that-will-fit-in-it-to-be-used-in-future-projects storage bin.


That's more like it. Lol
Great box for organizing.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

lol. And I was about to ask for some of your scraps. All of my scraps are too small to do anything with. Don't even think I have much that I could make pens with. Maybe I could make some buttons.

Good job with the box.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks great, your shop is coming along.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing about your scraps being a little large. :laughing: Great work on the shop. Organization is key to keeping a functional, productive and safe shop. You are well on your way. Great work.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I like the strength and simplicity of the design. It is very timely for me because I am about to reorganise my shop once again.

I think that design will work great in my shop but I will add one extra feature to it and that will be wheels. Space is my enemy here and because I have so many interests need a wide collection of tools, machines and wood.

Pete


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Toasterburn, every time I see your avatar I immediately envision Adam Savage from Mythbusters.

I've seen a lot of "scrap" organizers and I can honstly say that yours is one I may actually build. How do you like that? Your third build and other woodworkers are already plotting to rip you off! That's a compliment really. You've come up with a simple and very useful setup there. A real winner in my book.

_I hope you don't mind if I do make one like yours._ It's exactly what I need. I may have to make two of 'em. Is it your own design? If so, Bravo! If not, well, bravo on the build! :thumbsup:



STAR said:


> I like the strength and simplicity of the design. It is very timely for me because I am about to reorganise my shop once again.
> 
> I think that design will work great in my shop but I will add one extra feature to it and that will be wheels. Space is my enemy here and because I have so many interests need a wide collection of tools, machines and wood.
> 
> Pete


I second the idea of adding casters. At least it would help in MY situation.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very well done and useful design. You are starting off with some excellent projects to warm up! Did you use the new-to-you table saw for this? If so how did it work?


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

toasterburn said:


> Maybe scrap isn't the right word. How about any-wood-that-will-fit-in-it-to-be-used-in-future-projects storage bin.


Then it would be called a AWTWFIITBUIFP BOX


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Everyone has to start somewhere. No better place than a functional addition.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. Yes, it's my design, and I'd be honored if anyone wanted to make their own version. 

It's just a single piece of plywood and a few leftover 2x4's. I don't think it cost me $30 to build. To save money, I used a cheaper, thinner sheet of plywood and then doubled it up to make it stronger (glued together and then nailed to the 2x4 frame). The 2x4 frame is joined using pocket-holed deck screws. 

And no, the table saw is still waiting for a few parts before I get it going. I just used a circular saw and a hand saw on the plywood, and my miter saw on the 2x4's. I used a spade drill bit and a cordless drill to drill the pocket holes. I've seen jigs for this, but I don't have one.


----------

